# Want to homestead with us in S.E. Tennessee?



## Scarlett01 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi,
We are 2 families (possible 3) already located here and looking to buy land together to homestead. One is a couple in their mid 40's, one is a couple in late 30's with six children, and the other possible couple is in there late 20's with 3 children. Our goal is to start off on grid and work towards solar and wind powered utilities. We are looking for folks of like minds. We are fully accepting of your religions and beliefs (each their own, but none of us practice an organized religion), your choice of schooling or home schooling (one couple is homeschooling and the other might). We wish to grow our own organic veggies and raise our own meat (none of us are vegetarians, but that is all individuals choice). We would like it to be a joint venture that provides an active intentional community life where we can raise our children in a greener enviroment. We are very interested and hope to build some cob housing and/or strawbale. We would like to try and have several families to buy in together and get started living our dreams. We have lots to offer if your interested...one man in our group is a master carpenter and a electrician, two ladies are very good with herbal medicine, one lady is a licensed doula, one man is a Yoga instructer, one lady is very experienced in homeschooling, we own a tractor and lots of tools, and we are all avid gardeners. If your interested in possibly joining us just drop us a line and open the communications. We could tell you more but this post is already too long. Send interested/serious emails to [email protected] or [email protected] Remember to Love Thy Earth


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

SE Tennessee - Chattanooga area close by? Or give some general location landmarks so folks can consider this in a reasonable manner.

Angie


----------



## Scarlett01 (Mar 18, 2009)

We are looking in and around McMinn County...Athens being the county seat. Its located almost exactly half way between Chattanooga and Knoxville.


----------

